# bruised bananas



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

*Question:* You're buying bananas in the market.  You find a bunch of bananas that looks quite tasty, but one is bruised.  Do you buy the bruised banana or pull it from the bunch?

*Story behind question:* I had a break between my classes today and went to the market to buy a couple things (I can't stand another meal of black beans and rice).  I go to pick out some bananas, find a good bunch, pull off one from the bunch and set the rest in my basket. *[enter crabby soccer mom]* 

Soccer Mom: Did you just pull off the banana and put it back?
Me: (sleepy-eyed and hungry) yeh? *puzzled*
SM: [insert lecture about me being a wasteful teenager] Do your parents know you aren't in school?
Me: (apparently looking about 15 years old) Eh? My parents know I'm graduating from college in 2 months *gives annoyed look and walks away with yummy bananas*

I apologize for this being completely random...but it was pretty darn random in the store as well.  

Would you ever confront someone in the market about their shopping practices?


----------



## drgibson (Apr 11, 2007)

Since you typicaly buy Bannanas by weight I'd say it was ok. Pluss you shouldn't expected to purchase substandard produce.


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 11, 2007)

you should have taken a picture of her and left it would have left her even more confused


----------



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

zioneffect564 said:


> you should have taken a picture of her and left it would have left her even more confused




That's funny because I felt like being a weirdo and nearly took my camera in with me!  I was thinking I could take some pictures and work on dof and perspectives...but there was a sudden downpour and I don't trust my bag (and I don't trust myself in wet flip flops on a slippery floor...)


----------



## loser101 (Apr 11, 2007)

Should of told her to buy the banana then walk away and it let it go..... 

People are assholes there is not much more u can do


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Apr 11, 2007)

My wife actually likes bananas a bit bruised, so it depends.

But I think you were right in puling it off if you didn't want it. I've done it when I just want to buy less than there are in a bunch. In the markets here, you can have 1/2 a melon, for example, if you want... so why would you have to nuy the whole bunch.

This woman was silly. 


(Now I have a Weird Al's song in my head...)
Have a banana
Have a whole bunch
It doesn't matter if you already had lunch
Just eat it!
Eat it!
(To the music of Beat it!)


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2007)

nabero said:


> Would you ever confront someone in the market about their shopping practices?



if they were buying Otter meat I'd scream, shout, point, shake my fist at them and ask them just what the hell they are thinking


----------



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> (Now I have a Weird Al's song in my head...)
> Have a banana
> Have a whole bunch
> It doesn't matter if you already had lunch
> ...








yep....that's definitely stuck in my head now ​


----------



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> if they were buying Otter meat I'd scream, shout, point, shake my fist at them and ask them just what the hell they are thinking




aww...otters are my favorite :hug::




....so juicy and great with tartar sauce!


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 11, 2007)

nabero said:


> aww...otters are my favorite :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




isnt that kind of contradicting with your vegetarian beliefs haha


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 11, 2007)

you should have tried to make the lady feel bad

my mother died in a bad accident involving bruised bananas , we were living in brazil at the time, and what seemed like a bruised banana was actually a poisonous millipede nest inside the banana. she was bitten and died a slow excruciating death, now everytime i see a bruised banana it reminds me of my mother. im sorry if me getting rid of what i have the right to choose bothered you...thanks for bringing up the past. :run off sobbing:


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hah ive never bought bananas before but this was a funny story thanks... hopefully one day when I do buy my fruits and veggies its as exciting.


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 11, 2007)

HASHASHIN said:


> you should have tried to make the lady feel bad
> 
> my mother died in a bad accident involving bruised bananas , we were living in brazil at the time, and what seemed like a bruised banana was actually a poisonous millipede nest inside the banana. she was bitten and died a slow excruciating death, now everytime i see a bruised banana it reminds me of my mother. im sorry if me getting rid of what i have the right to choose bothered you...thanks for bringing up the past. :run off sobbing:




Well that was depressing...


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 11, 2007)

HASHASHIN said:


> you should have tried to make the lady feel bad
> 
> my mother died in a bad accident involving bruised bananas , we were living in brazil at the time, and what seemed like a bruised banana was actually a poisonous millipede nest inside the banana. she was bitten and died a slow excruciating death, now everytime i see a bruised banana it reminds me of my mother. im sorry if me getting rid of what i have the right to choose bothered you...thanks for bringing up the past. :run off sobbing:



This is an incentive to go to the store every day and troll for comments just to use this line.


----------



## Tatiana (Apr 11, 2007)

HASHASHIN said:


> you should have tried to make the lady feel bad
> 
> my mother died in a bad accident involving bruised bananas , we were living in brazil at the time, and what seemed like a bruised banana was actually a poisonous millipede nest inside the banana. she was bitten and died a slow excruciating death, now everytime i see a bruised banana it reminds me of my mother. im sorry if me getting rid of what i have the right to choose bothered you...thanks for bringing up the past. :run off sobbing:



  I love it!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 11, 2007)

wow ... I am amazed by the variety of topics we have on this forum


----------



## Rayna' (Apr 11, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> Hah ive never bought bananas before but this was a funny story thanks... hopefully one day when I do buy my fruits and veggies its as exciting.


 
You've never had one?  That's a first for me.


----------



## nabero (Apr 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> wow ... I am amazed by the variety of topics we have on this forum



I do what I can :crazy:


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 11, 2007)

Rayna' said:


> You've never had one? That's a first for me.


 
Ive had bananas you know on ice cream and stuff but ive never bought bananas from a grocery store.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 12, 2007)

"Go Bananas"!

Never, put your banana in the refrigerator!!! 
This is interesting. After reading this, you'll never look at a banana in the same way again. 

Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber. A banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy. 

Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes. 

But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. 

It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet. 

Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier. 

PMS: Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood. 

Anemia: High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia. 

Blood Pressure: This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it perfect to beat blood pressure. So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke. 

Brain Power: 200 students at a Twickenham (Middlesex) school were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert. 

Constipation: High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives. 

Hangovers: One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system. 

Heartburn: Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief. 

Morning Sickness: Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness. 

Mosquito bites: Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation. 

Nerves: Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous stem. 


Overweight and at work? Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and crisps. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely t o be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady. 

Ulcers: The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chronicler cases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach. 

Temperature control: Many other cultures see bananas as a "cooling" fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand , for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature. 

Seasonal Affective Disorder (SAD): Bananas can help SAD sufferers because they contain the natural mood enhancer tryptophan. 

Smoking &Tobacco Use:! Bananas can also help people trying to give up smoking. The B6, B12 they contain, as well as the potassium and magnesium found in them, help the body recover from the effects of nicotine withdrawal. 

Stress: Potassium is a vital mineral, which helps normalize the heartbeat, sends oxygen to the brain and regulates your body's water balance. When we are stressed, our metabolic rate rises, thereby reducing our potassium levels. These can be rebalanced with the help of a high-potassium banana snack. 

Strokes: According to research in The New England Journal of Medicine, eating bananas as part of a regular diet can cut the risk of death by strokes by as much as 40%! 

Warts: Those keen on natural alternatives swear that if you want to kill off a wart, take a piece of banana skin and place it on the wart, with the yellow side out. Carefully hold the skin in place with a plaster or surgical tape. 

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has four times the protein, twice the carbohydrate, three times the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say, "A banana a day keeps the doctor away!"


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

It's the super fruit :sillysmi: Nice info Hashashin...I only knew a handful of those...important (and overlooked) fruit for vegetarians.


*note:* do NOT forget one in your car....it will liquefy.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Apr 12, 2007)

thats disgusting....

you can also use the inside of the skin to polish your leather shoes....just wipe with a dry clean rag after you polish them


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 12, 2007)

Be careful with bananas. I've heared that if you eat too many bananas you'll get potassiam posioning and DIE!!!! Either that or suffer some mild constipation 

Speaking of supermarkets and bananas, I've just been to my local supermarket and seen an aggressive man wearing a leather jacket with no shirt underneath (interesting look). He was shouting and attacking the security guard, accusing him of slapping his daughter! And guess what? It was right next to the banana section!


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> Be careful with bananas. I've heared that if you eat too many bananas you'll get potassiam posioning and DIE!!!! Either that or suffer some mild constipation







> Speaking of supermarkets and bananas, I've just been to my local supermarket and seen an aggressive man wearing a leather jacket with no shirt underneath (interesting look). He was shouting and attacking the security guard, accusing him of slapping his daughter! And guess what? It was right next to the banana section!



Everything cool happens around the banana stand.  How long did it take you to think of tpf when this happened?


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 12, 2007)

when i came back from the market, i was browsing tpf and stumbled across this thread. Spooky!

Unfortunately the aggresive man put me off buying any bananas, i didn't want to go near him and become somehow imbroiled in the fude


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2007)

A friend of mine was going for a world record (most holes golfed in 24 hours).  He was downing bananas for energy but I guess the potassium contributed to him getting dehydrated and he missed the record.  

He did manage to break the record a few years later.


----------



## terri (Apr 12, 2007)

Now I want a banana split.


----------



## neea (Apr 12, 2007)

bnz506 said:


> Ive had bananas you know on ice cream and stuff but ive never bought bananas from a grocery store.



Hmm that seems odd.

I like the random story that hashashin made up. I wish I could come across situations where I could make people look like the asses that they are (speaking of ass... how does this pass by the filter? especially when other 'everyday' words get taken out... hmm).

I like bananas that are still green. As soon as they start turning brown they're garbage to me. But my mom loves them like that. So at least bananas don't get wasted.


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

neea said:


> I like bananas that are still green. As soon as they start turning brown they're garbage to me. But my mom loves them like that. So at least bananas don't get wasted.



I'm not the only one who likes green bananas :hug::


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 12, 2007)

scary, this thread still lives!


----------



## nabero (Apr 12, 2007)

people like phallic fruits...what can i say?


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 12, 2007)

or they just like to talk about them


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 12, 2007)

Another banana fact:
Bananas are the #1 selling items in most grocery stores.
At Wal Mart they outsell everything else in the store!

Troy


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 13, 2007)

and I hear they sell pretty well at Bananas R Us


----------



## shorty6049 (Apr 13, 2007)

oh man, this thread is kinda making me hungry... And bananas just make me giggle... lol, Such a funny looking fruit.. and thats another thing... its not juicy or anything, almost like its not a fruit... like its some sort of smile-shaped sweet sausage-like veggie.... i dont know what i'm talking about anymore... its late, i'm tired... nice story nabero, and by the way, i think its perfectly acceptable to remove bruised bananas, its sorta like catch and release...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 13, 2007)

nabero said:


> people like phallic fruits...what can i say?



never heard about that 

this idea must stem from your mind only


----------



## ferny (Apr 13, 2007)

nabero said:


> Soccer Mom: Did you just pull off the banana and put it back?
> Me: (sleepy-eyed and hungry) yeh? *puzzled*
> SM: [insert lecture about me being a wasteful teenager] Do your parents know you aren't in school?
> Me: (apparently looking about 15 years old) Eh? My parents know I'm graduating from college in 2 months *gives annoyed look and walks away with yummy bananas*



I would have looked her in the eyes and in a very plain voice said "I suggest you **** off before I make this banana join the stick that's already up your arse".


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 13, 2007)

nabero said:


> aww...otters are my favorite :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Actually, I prefer ostrich, but if otter is all they have on the pre-pack counter, otter it is.

I think it's a fair shout to remove the bananas you don't want if they are being sold loose. Even if they were bagged and priced, you're the only one who's losing anything. No issues I'd say, do it all the time myself.

>;o))


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

ferny said:


> I would have looked her in the eyes and in a very plain voice said "I suggest you **** off before I make this banana join the stick that's already up your arse".



 I wish i had that sort of gumption :lmao:


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Actually, I prefer ostrich, but if otter is all they have on the pre-pack counter, otter it is.




Ostrich? Now that just cruel 



*Hehe: *http://www.bananamuseum.com/


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 13, 2007)

Very low fat and makes great burgers, especially wrapped in a slice or two of smoked bacon and baked for around 25 minutes at 180C. A few thin slices of fresh habanero tucked under the bacon is of course optional.

>;o))


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 13, 2007)

bananananananas


banananananananananananas




banananananananananananananananananas


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> bananananananas
> 
> 
> banananananananananananas
> ...



I ban littleman for spamming this thread :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 13, 2007)

I ban Natalie for being so freakin' awesome!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 13, 2007)

I like the taste of bananas but the outside skin is so chewy that it really spoils the experience. Ditto, coconuts.


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> I like the taste of bananas but the outside skin is so chewy that it really spoils the experience. Ditto, coconuts.




I think "Ditto, coconuts" might have just made it's way into my favorite quotes ever.


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 13, 2007)

nabero said:


> I think "Ditto, coconuts" might have just made it's way into my favorite quotes ever.


I was just thinking the same thing.... weird.


----------



## ferny (Apr 13, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> bananananananas
> 
> 
> banananananananananananas
> ...



Ding-a-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling!

Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
I've got this feeling, so appealing,
for us to Get together and sing. Sing!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding donana phone
It grows in bunches, I've got my hunches,
It's the best! Beats the rest!
Cellular, Modular, Interactivodular!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Ping pong ping pong ping pong ping panana phone
It's no bolagna, it aint a phony!
My cellular bananular phone!

Don't need quarters, don't need dimes,
to call a friend of mine!
Don't need coomputer or TV,
to have a real good time!
I'll call for pizza. I'll call my cat.
I'll call the white house, have a chat!
I'll place a call around the world, operator get me bejing-jing-jing-jing!

Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop
Yin yang yin yang yin yang ying yonana phone
It's a real live mama and papa phone,
a brother and sister and a dogaphone,
a grandpa phone and a grandma phone too! Oh Yeah!
My cellular, bananular phone!!!!!

Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(It's a phone with appeal!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(Now you can have your phone and eat it too!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(This song drives me, Bananas!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!

Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop-doop-doop!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 13, 2007)

And on that note, I suspect this thread has drawn its last...

>;o))


----------



## ferny (Apr 13, 2007)

Never!!!

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php


----------



## nabero (Apr 13, 2007)

ferny said:


> Never!!!
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php



ha..i was wondering how long it would take for that to show up :greenpbl:


----------



## LittleMan (Apr 13, 2007)

it looks like you made an interesting thread out of... bananas.  

great job! lol


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2007)

I just remembered one of my old avatars as well. It used to freak terri out.


----------

